# Helmet audio



## wakenbacon (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the smith vantage, and im looking for some tunes. All the skull candy models have horrible reviews, but I cant find much else. What are you using?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

i have a basic pair of "over the ear" earbuds from brookstone.


----------



## JohnQ (Jan 28, 2014)

I go the Outdoor Tech Chips about 2 weeks ago. Bluetooth with the controls built into the earpieces. Press your right ear flap once to play and pause, press the left one once to reduce volume or twice to increase volume. The only issue so far is that they are a little thick. I'm going to add a little more cushion to the helmet to resolve.

CHIPS - Universal Bluetooth Wireless Snow Helmet Audio


----------



## bill.deleo (Feb 2, 2014)

The skull candy drop ins are legit. I've been riding em since early '12 season. They sound good and haven't flaked out. Only compliant is the track skipper/volume control broke about 10 trips ago. I'd say the drops have lasted 40+ trips so far and going strong. I've got them on my smith maze helmet.


----------



## Roco_Andy (Feb 3, 2014)

+1 for Skull Candy drop-ins.

Look, we're not talking high quality or great build quality, but mine are still working after 5+ years of abuse and I think I paid ~$30, so I can't complain.


----------



## dms63 (Feb 4, 2014)

+1 for the CHIPS.  Agree they are a bit thicker than most.  The basic controls work well.  I get some occasional drop-outs but they are rare.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2014)

cheap ($49) on woot today

http://sellout.woot.com/


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 6, 2014)

I ordered the skull candy dropins. No need for blue tooth as im going to use a seperate small mp3 player, my phone can barely handle alpinereplay for 8 hours.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 8, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> I ordered the skull candy dropins. No need for blue tooth as im going to use a seperate small mp3 player, my phone can barely handle alpinereplay for 8 hours.



Which ones? I prefere the Smith Single Shot over the giro version. The giro can only mute your music. The smith you can pause your music but also answer phone calls. Normally I am jot crazy about having my phone calls while skiing, but i can often ski while working and need to be easily reachable.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Single shot. Came in after I left to go north today. Hopefully they hold up. They seem to have good customer service, from what ive read on the bad reviews.


----------



## Mildcat (May 8, 2014)

http://www.uclear-digital.com/en/UCLEAR_HBC120_SNOW 
Just bought these from The Clymb. Had a 30% off coupon, ended up buying two pairs for just under $100.


----------



## Cannonball (May 8, 2014)

Mildcat said:


> http://www.uclear-digital.com/en/UCLEAR_HBC120_SNOW
> Just bought these from The Clymb. Had a 30% off coupon, ended up buying two pairs for just under $100.



Good score!

One of the specs is kinda funny: "snow and rain resistant (-4F to 140F)".  I've skied below -4 on many occasions. But I hope I'm never skiing at 140F!!!    You'd think they'd slide that whole range down in their design plans.


----------



## Mildcat (May 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Good score!
> 
> One of the specs is kinda funny: "snow and rain resistant (-4F to 140F)".  I've skied below -4 on many occasions. But I hope I'm never skiing at 140F!!!    You'd think they'd slide that whole range down in their design plans.



Well it's nice to know if I'm ever skiing Death Valley this headset can handle it. :lol: 
These are the older model, the newer ones are good down to -20F.


----------

